# XIJ (Information Technology Index) composition



## joe2000 (11 January 2006)

I would like to know what's the composition of the Information Technology index (XIJ) : The list of companies and their performance. 

I couldn't find the list of companies I would thank you if you could point me in the right direction.

Thank you.


----------



## Strw23 (11 January 2006)

Follow this link to the Standards and Poor web site and it will give you the make up of all sectors.

Scott

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/se...ndexPg&r=7&l=EN&b=4&s=6&ig=42&i=77&xcd=ASX200


----------



## joe2000 (12 January 2006)

Thanks for your reply,

However they are only covering Information Technology companies that are also part of the SP index. I couldn't find the composition of the XIJ index.


----------



## spinan (3 October 2008)

Hi joe2000,
Did you find answer to your question? I'm just looking for the same. Please let me know..
Thanx!


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 October 2008)

Try this its from http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/CompanyListed.jsp

Look for Software & Services


----------



## tech/a (3 October 2008)

*Internet consulting*
ASZ
BPG
CGO
CSV
DTL
DWS
EPD
IDE
IGG
ITX
IUL
IULO
LRG
OKN
RFL
SMX
UXC


*Internet software services*.
AAS
ANH
BLZ
CMS
CTI
CUS
CZP
DBS
ECE
EPY
EZE
GCN
GUI
HWG
ITE
IXL
MCL
MCLO
MLB
MRY
MRYO
MWR
MWRO
NWT
PIE
PPS
SOF
SYG
VIP
WNS
WSY

*Internet retail*
ASC
QFX
QFXRA
WTF


----------



## BentRod (3 October 2008)

> The list of companies and their performance.




Yearly returns


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 December 2020)

*ADDITIONS *to S&P/ASX All Technology Index – Effective Prior to the Open on 21 December, 2020

*Action ...... Code ... Company *
Addition .... 3DP .... Pointerra Limited
Addition .... 4DX .... 4Dmedical Limited
Addition .... BID ..... Bidenergy Limited
Addition .... DTC .... Damstra Holdings Limited
Addition .... FDV .... Frontier Digital Ventures Limited
Addition .... FZO .... Family Zone Cyber Safety Limited
Addition .... HTG .... Harvest Technology Group Ltd
Addition .... LBY ..... Laybuy Group Holdings Limited
Addition .... MMM ... Marley Spoon Ag
Addition .... OTW .... Over The Wire Holdings Limited
Addition .... TNT ..... Tesserent Limited
Addition .... WBT .... Weebit Nano Ltd
Addition .... YOJ ..... Yojee Limited
Removal .... RAP ..... Resapp Health Limited


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 December 2020)

and there are a  lot of hopefuls in the XIJ

5  Large Cap

15 Medium Cap

and myriad Small Cap constituents


----------

